
Ask HN: Help me remember which conference presentation I'm thinking of - conorgil145
I am trying to locate the video recording of a conference talk that I saw a few years ago online (I did not attend the conference) and I cannot for the life of me remember what it was called. I just tried searching for ~30 minutes online and cannot track it down. I am hoping that someone on HN will know exactly what I&#x27;m talking about when I describe it and can share a link to the video recording.<p>I believe the presentation was from a conference for UX and designers (cannot recall the name). The presenter was a man and he was discussing the ethical responsibilities that designers have to prevent malicious and dangerous things from being built. He used as a primary example the incident in 2012 [1] where two college students who had their Facebook permissions locked down to private joined a club called Queer Chorus and had their membership published on that group&#x27;s public page, outing their sexual orientation which they had not yet shared with their families.<p>The argument the presenter made was that the UX designers who worked on the security and privacy features at Facebook should have spoken up and pushed back and refused to design&#x2F;implement a page which was so confusing for users that they were not getting the privacy that they thought they were getting.<p>I seem to recall the phrase &quot;last line of defense&quot; used in the presentation as well.<p>If anyone knows what I&#x27;m talking about and can share a link to the video, that would be <i>super</i> helpful.<p>Thanks!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nbcbayarea.com&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;press-here&#x2F;Facebook-Outs-Gay-Kids-To-Their-Parents-174440971.html
======
Someone
Likely Mike Monteiro “How Designers Destroyed the World”.

Google gives multiple video’s, for example:

Webstock ‘13: [https://vimeo.com/68470326](https://vimeo.com/68470326)

BlendConf ‘14: [http://2014.blendconf.com/schedule/how-designers-
destroyed-t...](http://2014.blendconf.com/schedule/how-designers-destroyed-
the-world/)

An Event Apart 2015:
[https://vimeo.com/122022963](https://vimeo.com/122022963)

USI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcM21l61TE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcM21l61TE)

